# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  मददगार साबित हो सकती है  ग्रीन कॉफी वजन कम करने में

## Krishna

ग्रीन टी के बारे में तो सब जानते हैं कि ग्रीन टी एंटीऑक्सीडेंट से भरपूर होती है। ग्रीन टी के कई फायदे भी हैं जैसे आप ग्रीन टी के सेवन से कैंसर जैसी गंभीर बीमारी से लड़ सकते हैं। ग्रीन टी से आप तरोताजा और हेल्दी रह सकते हैं। लेकिन क्*या आप ग्रीन कॉफी के फायदों के बारे में जानते हैं। आइए हम आपको इसके फायदों के बारे में जानकारी देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*ग्रीन कॉफी के फायदे*रोजाना ग्रीन टी के सेवन से आप आसानी से वजन कम कर सकते हैं। इसके अलावा भी ग्रीन टी के बहुत फायदे हैं। लेकिन क्या आप ग्रीन कॉफी के बारे में जानते हैं। जी हां, जैसे ग्रीन टी वजन घटाने में मददगार होती है ठीक वैसे ही ग्रीन कॉफी के सेवन से भी आसानी से वजन कम किया जा सकता है।

लेकिन सवाल ये उठता है कि ग्रीन कॉफी क्या है। ग्रीन कॉफी और ग्रीन टी में क्या अंतर है। ग्रीन कॉफी से कैसे वजन घटा सकते हैं। ग्रीन कॉफी को कितनी मात्रा में लेना चाहिए, इत्यादि बातों को जानना जरूरी है। तो चलिए आइए जानें ग्रीन कॉफी लेने से वजन घटाने का क्या संबंध हैं।

----------


## Krishna

ग्रीन कॉफी और वजन नियंत्रण


हाल ही में आए शोधों के मुताबिक नई ग्रीन कॉफी ईजाद की गई है। इतना ही नहीं ग्रीन कॉफी को लेकर शोधकर्ताओं का कहना है कि यदि सुबह-सुबह खाली पेट यानी नाश्ते से पहले ग्रीन कॉफी का नियमित रूप से सेवन किया जाए तो आप आसानी से अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं।
शोधों के मुताबिक, यदि आप अपने वजन से बहुत परेशान हैं लेकिन आप डायट चार्ट भी फॉलो नहीं करना चाहते तो आपको ग्रीन कॉफी का सेवन करना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

ग्रीन कॉफी का सबसे बड़ा फायदा है कि आप एक महीने में ही लगभग 2 किलोग्राम वजन आसानी से कम कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको कोई अतिरिक्त मेहनत भी नहीं करनी होगी।
यदि आप नियमित रूप से ग्रीन कॉफी यानी हरी चाय का सेवन करते हैं तो ग्रीन कॉफी में मौजूद क्लोरोजेनिक एसिड आपकी आहार नली में शुगर की मात्रा को कम कर देता है। इसके साथ ही ग्रीन कॉफी से आपके फैट के खत्म होने के प्रक्रिया एकदम तेज हो जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

शोध के अनुसार


शोधों के मुताबिक, जो लोग नियमित रूप से ग्रीन कॉफी का सेवन करते हैं, निश्चित रूप से उनका दो सप्ताह में लगभग डेढ़ किलोग्राम तक वजन कम हो सकता है लेकिन यदि एक महीने तक रोजाना ग्रीन कॉफी का सेवन किया जाएं तो आसानी से करीब 2 किलोग्राम वजन कम करने में आसानी होगी।

----------


## Krishna

शोधों में इस बात का भी खुलासा हुआ कि ग्रीन काफी कुछ ग्रीन टी के समान है। लेकिन ग्रीन कॉफी इसलिए भी अधिक फायदेमंद है क्योंकि ग्रीन कॉफी के कच्चे और बिना भुने स्वरूप में जो तत्व मौजूद होते हैं उनसे पाचन क्षमता ठीक रहती है और ठीक इसके विपरीत इन्हीं तत्वों से वजन नियंत्रण में भी मदद मिलती है।
रिसर्च के दौरान यह भी बात सामने आई है कि यदि ग्रीन कॉफी के कच्चे और बिना भुने स्वरूप को भूना जाएगा तो इससे असरकारक तत्व नष्ट हो जाते हैं। यही कारण है कि जो लोग सामान्य कॉफी पीने के शौकीन हैं उनका वजन कम नहीं होता क्योंकि इसे असरकारक तत्व भूनने के दौरान खत्म हो चुके होते हैं।

----------

